# First Pork Shoulder on my PBC



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

I fired up my new Pit Barrel Cooker on Saturday. I smoked a monster 10 lb. shoulder to juicy perfection in a little over 6 hours. I used the grate instead of hanging it from the rods with the hooks (a little leary I guess) I used Jeff's Rib Rub and used the BDSE bbq sauce I found on here a little bit ago for the pulled pork sandwiches.

Here's some Qview...













PBC_003.jpg



__ the aporkalypse
__ Feb 22, 2015


















PBC_004.jpg



__ the aporkalypse
__ Feb 22, 2015


















PBC_006.jpg



__ the aporkalypse
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Feb 22, 2015)

10 LBS in 6 hours??? What temp were you running your smoker? What was the IT when you removed it? Was it pulled or sliced?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Feb 22, 2015)

I looks great! I wasn't a fan of hanging my meat so I passed on the PBC,but they seem like a great cooker.


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

What was you finished IT ?

Gary


----------



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

themule69 said:


> 10 LBS in 6 hours??? What temp were you running your smoker? What was the IT when you removed it? Was it pulled or sliced?
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


I have no idea. The PBC doesn't come with a gauge and I just monitored the IT which was 199 to 203 depending on where I stuck my ThermaPen


----------



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

The Aporkalypse said:


> I have no idea. The PBC doesn't come with a gauge and I just monitored the IT which was 199 to 203 depending on where I stuck my ThermaPen


PS... it was pulled


----------



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> What was you finished IT ?
> 
> Gary


I took it to 160, then foiled it with bout a 1/2 cop of apple juice then took it up to 199/203


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Cool was it tasty?

Gary


----------



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> Cool was it tasty?
> 
> Gary


Yes...yes it was. Actually it was some of the best pork that I've ever done. Was hoping for more/thicker bark, but I'll take these results any day. I learned BBQ on an old ECB, did the usual mods on it, but found it real temperamental. Cooking on the PBC was a breeze by comparison. No temp monitoring, no adding coals every hour, etc. I just filled the charcoal basket per the instructions, added hot coals from the chimney starter, waited 15 mins 'til the smoke got going, loaded her up and let it do it's thing. First peek at the meat wasn't until 3 hours later.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 22, 2015)

Tasty looking pork. I would get a therm to monitor your out temps. High heat smokes are great, but there are times when you want to so low and slow. For a better bark I wouldn't foil. Also a longer slower cook will get you more bark. I like to run my pit at 265-285 when smoking pork butts. I don't foil and always get good bark with nice moist meat.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 22, 2015)

Good looking PP!


----------



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking pork. I would get a therm to monitor your out temps. High heat smokes are great, but there are times when you want to so low and slow. For a better bark I wouldn't foil. Also a longer slower cook will get you more bark. I like to run my pit at 265-285 when smoking pork butts. I don't foil and always get good bark with nice moist meat.


Cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 22, 2015)

Good looking meat for the first PBC cook.

Any pulled or sliced pictures?

Let us know how the next ones come out.


----------



## the aporkalypse (Feb 22, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Good looking meat for the first PBC cook.
> 
> Any pulled or sliced pictures?
> 
> Let us know how the next ones come out.


Thanks. It was good. Sorry though...No more pics. I should have taken a moment to take some q-view of the pulled pork before plating, but everyone was hungry and before I knew it... it was destroyed. My guests and I devoured about 3/4 of it at dinner. Next time for sure.


----------



## kennyp1114 (May 20, 2015)

themule69 said:


> 10 LBS in 6 hours??? What temp were you running your smoker? What was the IT when you removed it? Was it pulled or sliced?
> Happy smoken.
> David


That's about all it takes in the PBC and it's the best bbq. i've ever had.


----------



## kennyp1114 (May 20, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking pork. I would get a therm to monitor your out temps. High heat smokes are great, but there are times when you want to so low and slow. For a better bark I wouldn't foil. Also a longer slower cook will get you more bark. I like to run my pit at 265-285 when smoking pork butts. I don't foil and always get good bark with nice moist meat.


If you don't have a PBC then you can't imagine how good it cooks. I've tried everything and it's quicker and the meat is the best i've had!


----------

